# Cartier silk cord bracelets



## cocopuff

Do you wear your silk cord bracelets 24/7? Does the cord get a bit gross after getting wet and dry all the time? I'm considering getting the trinity but the silk cord is making me nervous.

Thanks


----------



## L etoile

cocopuff said:


> Do you wear your silk cord bracelets 24/7? Does the cord get a bit gross after getting wet and dry all the time? I'm considering getting the trinity but the silk cord is making me nervous.
> 
> Thanks


You can get extra cords and even change them yourself (if you can figure out how to do it). Cartier will also change them for you if you leave near a boutique. Most people get the black cord so it doesn't show dirt. I wanted the gold cord but knew that I would get upset when it got dirty, so skipped the cord bracelet altogether.

I do wish they would make a trinity bracelet without a cord that wasn't as big as the bangle. The trinity bangle makes my wrist look child-sized but I'm also concerned about the cord getting dirty. I think that the Love wouldn't be as popular if there was a great Trinity bracelet option.


----------



## cocopuff

L etoile said:


> You can get extra cords and even change them yourself (if you can figure out how to do it). Cartier will also change them for you if you leave near a boutique. Most people get the black cord so it doesn't show dirt. I wanted the gold cord but knew that I would get upset when it got dirty, so skipped the cord bracelet altogether.
> 
> I do wish they would make a trinity bracelet without a cord that wasn't as big as the bangle. The trinity bangle makes my wrist look child-sized but I'm also concerned about the cord getting dirty. I think that the Love wouldn't be as popular if there was a great Trinity bracelet option.




I agree.. The trinity bangle is huge on my wrist.. Wish they had more options on the trinity line 

Thanks for your input on the silk cords... I'm not sure on the wear and tear of the silk cord after a long period of time [emoji17]


----------



## helenama

I wear my cord bracelet (baby trinity) every third/fourth day or so and take it off before bed and when showering or exercising. The cord does get dirty anyway, especially if I wear skin lotion, oils or sunscreen on my arm. There is no Cartier boutique in my country so I try to get the cord changed when I have the possibility to visit a boutique abroad. I have the dark purple cord right now which holds up pretty well, I had the brown previously but it started to look dingy after just a few months. I'd never pick a lighter color if I didn't have the possibility to get it changed often...


----------



## Mustwork4bags

I have a black cord and asked my cartier if I could buy a different colored cord and they told me they don't do that anymore? This was over a year ago when they told me that. I'm not sure if it's just my cartier or a clueless sales person? I would ask before you buy one just to make sure that's an option


----------



## cocopuff

Mustwork4bags said:


> I have a black cord and asked my cartier if I could buy a different colored cord and they told me they don't do that anymore? This was over a year ago when they told me that. I'm not sure if it's just my cartier or a clueless sales person? I would ask before you buy one just to make sure that's an option




Thanks... I'll definitely ask before I buy [emoji6][emoji4]


----------



## takeoutbox

I wear mine everyday.  Unfortunately the cartier boutiques in toronto charge a fee to change the cord but everytime i travel i get it changed.  The silk cord is really great quality and holds up very well.

I have had many colors over the years from baby pink to the classic red to various shades of purple and now im on a black cord.  Have never had the issue of the cord looking gross or discolored.


----------



## cocopuff

takeoutbox said:


> I wear mine everyday.  Unfortunately the cartier boutiques in toronto charge a fee to change the cord but everytime i travel i get it changed.  The silk cord is really great quality and holds up very well.
> 
> 
> 
> I have had many colors over the years from baby pink to the classic red to various shades of purple and now im on a black cord.  Have never had the issue of the cord looking gross or discolored.




That's reassuring to know... Thanks [emoji41]


----------



## Storm Spirit

takeoutbox said:


> I wear mine everyday.  Unfortunately the cartier boutiques in toronto charge a fee to change the cord but everytime i travel i get it changed.  The silk cord is really great quality and holds up very well.
> 
> I have had many colors over the years from baby pink to the classic red to various shades of purple and now im on a black cord.  Have never had the issue of the cord looking gross or discolored.



I thought that new cords are always free? At least, that's what I was told when I visited the Vancouver boutique (just over a week ago).


----------



## takeoutbox

Storm Spirit said:


> I thought that new cords are always free? At least, that's what I was told when I visited the Vancouver boutique (just over a week ago).



Then ur boutique is prob free.  I think last time i asked was abt a yr ago, i first bought mine in2008 and was told theres a fee.  Its prob at the boutiques discretion since asi mentioned prev i have never had an issue getting the cord changed for free in the u.s and also recently in paris.  Toronto sucks.


----------



## BlingCat

i wear mine 24-7 about 2/3 of the time in showers pools etc. i get it changed periodically just for a different color but havent felt it gets overly gross. it dries pretty fast, the cord is pretty durable (minimal color fading or fraying) and its a pretty "secure" bracelet... plus a fun way to try new pops of color. last cord change about a year ago.


----------



## cocopuff

BlingCat said:


> i wear mine 24-7 about 2/3 of the time in showers pools etc. i get it changed periodically just for a different color but havent felt it gets overly gross. it dries pretty fast, the cord is pretty durable (minimal color fading or fraying) and its a pretty "secure" bracelet... plus a fun way to try new pops of color. last cord change about a year ago.




That's reassuring... Thanks for your info [emoji4]


----------



## Prada Prince

I wear mine everyday and haven't taken it off except when I've had the cords changed. As mentioned, the cord dries out quickly. To be fair though, I've been fickle with the colours, and have changed the cords pretty much every month for different colours...


----------



## cocopuff

Prada Prince said:


> I wear mine everyday and haven't taken it off except when I've had the cords changed. As mentioned, the cord dries out quickly. To be fair though, I've been fickle with the colours, and have changed the cords pretty much every month for different colours...




How much does it cost for each cord change? I think I would change the cord often as well in case I get bored of the colour [emoji13]


----------



## Prada Prince

cocopuff said:


> How much does it cost for each cord change? I think I would change the cord often as well in case I get bored of the colour [emoji13]



I live in London, and have always had it changed for free.


----------



## cocopuff

Prada Prince said:


> I live in London, and have always had it changed for free.




I hear they are charging a fee here too boo


----------



## Prada Prince

cocopuff said:


> I hear they are charging a fee here too boo



No they don't. I just had my last change about three weeks ago, and I didn't get charged for it.


----------



## amyjoy70

I just got one today and they showed me how to tie the knots and gave me as many colors as I wanted. It is actually very easy to do. They will also change for free in store. My SA told me to just sleep, shower etc in it and change the cord when it became worn looking.


----------



## Prada Prince

In time for the holiday season, I chose to have the cord swapped for a shade of Cartier red...


----------



## Kj9494

depends on the color, obviously the darker the less it shows wear and dirt... Tbh I just threw mine on a chain around my wrist and think it's better this way. If I get bored of it I can always get a cord on it in the boutique


----------



## luvmy3girls

Kj9494 said:


> depends on the color, obviously the darker the less it shows wear and dirt... Tbh I just threw mine on a chain around my wrist and think it's better this way. If I get bored of it I can always get a cord on it in the boutique




Do you have a pic of it on the chain?


----------



## Kj9494

Here you go


----------



## luvmy3girls

Kj9494 said:


> Here you go




Thanks! Looks great!


----------



## shopaholiccat

I get my cords changed all the time in Toronto. There's no fee.


----------



## Love4designer

Hi do you know which boutiques in london will change the cord for free and also do you need to bring proof of purchase or u can just take it in? Thanjs


----------



## Prada Prince

Love4designer said:


> Hi do you know which boutiques in london will change the cord for free and also do you need to bring proof of purchase or u can just take it in? Thanjs




All of them should. You can just take it in, no need to show proof of purchase... 

Just swapped mine out about 3 weeks ago again...


----------



## Love4designer

Thank u


----------



## Love4designer

Could you all show your cartier trinity cord bracelets thanks


----------



## Love4designer

Thanks x


----------



## helenama

this is mine, with a golden brown cord. I have since had it replaced with a purple cord which I like a lot better, will see if I can find a pic of this as well.


----------



## Morrison7552

Helenama---- how long have you had your love bracelet?


----------



## Love4designer

Another pic of my new piece loving it. Thank you for showing me your pieces

Do you wear yours all the time


----------



## Love4designer

Pls do show me a pic with the purple cord x


----------



## helenama

Morrison7552 said:


> Helenama---- how long have you had your love bracelet?




Morrison: I've had my Love cuff since November 2014, but that pic is from Christmas 2014 so it was pretty new by then. It's held up pretty well, though, and is still almost as shiny.


----------



## helenama

Love4designer said:


> Pls do show me a pic with the purple cord x







Here it is - it's a beautiful deep purple color but very hard to photograph... Please ignore the tatty blanket in the background lol[emoji2]


----------



## Love4designer

Love it, i think the next colour i want is the bright pinky one and also want the baby pink and lilac too hehe

How often u change yours and do u wear urs everyday


----------



## Leo the Lion

helenama said:


> View attachment 3313573
> 
> 
> Here it is - it's a beautiful deep purple color but very hard to photograph... Please ignore the tatty blanket in the background lol[emoji2]


Lovely! Do they still sell the cord bracelets? I did not see them in the store or on the website. so pretty on you!


----------



## helenama

Love4designer said:


> Love it, i think the next colour i want is the bright pinky one and also want the baby pink and lilac too hehe
> 
> 
> 
> How often u change yours and do u wear urs everyday




Thank you! Love yours as well! There are so many pretty colors... Next time I might try something green... Or hot pink. Or blue. Might have to get one more cord bracelet oops... [emoji33] maybe the Love one? 

I change the cord of mine when I can get to a Cartier boutique (there isn't one in my country), which so far has been about every 9-12 months. I tend to wear mine quite a lot, 1-2 time a week but I always take it off before bed, showering, etc so as not to get it dirty too fast.


----------



## helenama

Leo the Lion said:


> Lovely! Do they still sell the cord bracelets? I did not see them in the store or on the website. so pretty on you!




Thanks so much! [emoji4]

I think they still sell them, at least it's still on the French website.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Just got mine today. I chose the white gold and black ceramic version


----------



## Perli

Got a new orange silk cord for summer for my bracelet yesterday!


----------



## mtkarenp

How small do these go?  I have very small wrists and will have to order on line as I live states away from a boutique.


----------



## Nikki_

mtkarenp said:


> How small do these go?  I have very small wrists and will have to order on line as I live states away from a boutique.



They're on adjustable silk cords. I have small wrists myself and they fit fine.


----------



## joseybird

Do the rings rotate to the underside of the wrist?


----------



## Tonimichelle

joseybird said:


> Do the rings rotate to the underside of the wrist?


I've left mine on continuously since I bought it and although it's not tight it hasn't moved at all. Even while sleeping!


----------



## mtkarenp

Nikki_ said:


> They're on adjustable silk cords. I have small wrists myself and they fit fine.



Thank you Nikki!


----------



## thewildraven

> I've left mine on continuously since I bought it and although it's not tight it hasn't moved at all. Even while sleeping


+1


----------



## Tonimichelle

Changed my black cord for a grey one today (although it looks a bit lilac in the photo). Definitely no charge in London


----------



## helenama

Tonimichelle said:


> Changed my black cord for a grey one today (although it looks a bit lilac in the photo). Definitely no charge in London
> View attachment 3427604



Beautiful!


----------



## Tonimichelle

helenama said:


> Beautiful!


Aww thanks


----------



## thewildraven

Tonimichelle said:


> Changed my black cord for a grey one today (although it looks a bit lilac in the photo). Definitely no charge in London
> View attachment 3427604



Is that the dark grey one? & is that the Bond Street Cartier? Cause I really want the dark grey but they had run out last week... Hoping it's back in stock


----------



## Tonimichelle

thewildraven said:


> Is that the dark grey one? & is that the Bond Street Cartier? Cause I really want the dark grey but they had run out last week... Hoping it's back in stock


Hi, yes I think so! There was this and another that was described as silver, this was definitely darker. I got it changed in Selfridges.


----------



## thewildraven

Tonimichelle said:


> Hi, yes I think so! There was this and another that was described as silver, this was definitely darker. I got it changed in Selfridges.



Excellent will pop up to Selfridges and get it changed ... Thank you


----------



## Tonimichelle

thewildraven said:


> Excellent will pop up to Selfridges and get it changed ... Thank you


You're very welcome. It's a lovely colour, I just hope it doesn't look dirty too quickly, I leave mine on all the time, too much of a faff to keep taking it on and off!


----------



## TomK85

Two questions

- what's the maximum wristsize it will fit?
- can you get multiple cords when you buy it or just one which can be changed once in a while?


----------



## Tonimichelle

TomK85 said:


> Two questions
> 
> - what's the maximum wristsize it will fit?
> - can you get multiple cords when you buy it or just one which can be changed once in a while?


Hi, I think if you buy it from a boutique there would be no maximum wrist size as they would cut the cord to the length you needed. Even if you bought it on line it is very adjustable, it needs to go on over your hand though, so it's hard to give a maximum wrist size if that makes sense? I have only asked for a cord change, but I have heard of people asking for spare cords on here. I don't think there is any limit to the frequency of cord changes though. Cartier told me it is free in any boutique and as I wasn't happy with one of the knots on mine when I changed it a week or so ago in London I just changed it again in Paris a couple of days ago.


----------



## TomK85

Tonimichelle said:


> Hi, I think if you buy it from a boutique there would be no maximum wrist size as they would cut the cord to the length you needed. Even if you bought it on line it is very adjustable, it needs to go on over your hand though, so it's hard to give a maximum wrist size if that makes sense? I have only asked for a cord change, but I have heard of people asking for spare cords on here. I don't think there is any limit to the frequency of cord changes though. Cartier told me it is free in any boutique and as I wasn't happy with one of the knots on mine when I changed it a week or so ago in London I just changed it again in Paris a couple of days ago.



Thanks! That great to hear! I am a guy (like the white gold/ceramic) and sometimes a bracelet is just a tad too small


----------



## TomK85

Made this in the boutique. Vibrant colors!!


----------



## Tonimichelle

TomK85 said:


> Made this in the boutique. Vibrant colors!!


They look great! Easier to pick a colour like that too. Did you get the baby trinity while you were there?


----------



## TomK85

Tonimichelle said:


> They look great! Easier to pick a colour like that too. Did you get the baby trinity while you were there?


Not yet, think I am gonna buy one when I am in the States. They also had a drawer with all the roles but wasn't allowed to take a picture of that. Looked to cheap I presume


----------



## thewildraven

Tonimichelle said:


> Hi, yes I think so! There was this and another that was described as silver, this was definitely darker. I got it changed in Selfridges.





Tonimichelle said:


> You're very welcome. It's a lovely colour, I just hope it doesn't look dirty too quickly, I leave mine on all the time, too much of a faff to keep taking it on and off!


Thank you so much, popped into selfridges & got the dark grey one at last


----------



## Tonimichelle

thewildraven said:


> View attachment 3446493
> View attachment 3446493
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much, popped into selfridges & got the dark grey one at last


Yay! I'm glad you managed to get it, it's a lovely colour and looks gorgeous on you


----------



## thewildraven

Tonimichelle said:


> Yay! I'm glad you managed to get it, it's a lovely colour and looks gorgeous on you


Aw thank you that's really sweet of you xx


----------



## lvjunkyxo

Anybody have the baby love bracelet in gold and ceramic with the two links on a cord I'm dying to see what it looks like irl [emoji173]️


----------



## LizFromMaine

I wear my white gold & ceramic trinity almost 24/7 and get the cord switched out every few months. My cord is in black. When I shower the cord gets cleaned also so it's no big deal. It doesn't fray as easily even when I stack it with my charm bracelets.


----------



## luvmy3girls

LizFromMaine said:


> I wear my white gold & ceramic trinity almost 24/7 and get the cord switched out every few months. My cord is in black. When I shower the cord gets cleaned also so it's no big deal. It doesn't fray as easily even when I stack it with my charm bracelets.



Do you have any pics of your cord bracelets being worn? Do you stack them together? Thanks


----------



## LizFromMaine

Sorry for the poor lighting but here it is. I also have other cord bracelets that I can post later when I get back home. I'm wearing it with Tous pearl & silver bracelet and a Cruciani infinity bracelet. I've worn it with my Pandora charm bracelets and my vintage charm bracelets in the past and haven't had issues with fraying. What did fray it once in the past was a Velcro glove I wore that caught on it. But it wasn't a big deal because  took it off and I carefully put a flame to it and it just burned off the light Frey and then switched the cord when I got to Cartier again like a month or so afterwards.


----------



## LizFromMaine

Here's an old pic from my Instagram


----------



## LizFromMaine

Sorry for the bombardment of posts but here's another stack pic from my Instagram


----------



## luvmy3girls

LizFromMaine said:


> View attachment 3512247
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the poor lighting but here it is. I also have other cord bracelets that I can post later when I get back home. I'm wearing it with Tous pearl & silver bracelet and a Cruciani infinity bracelet. I've worn it with my Pandora charm bracelets and my vintage charm bracelets in the past and haven't had issues with fraying. What did fray it once in the past was a Velcro glove I wore that caught on it. But it wasn't a big deal because  took it off and I carefully put a flame to it and it just burned off the light Frey and then switched the cord when I got to Cartier again like a month or so afterwards.



So cute! Thanks


----------



## LizFromMaine

Here are 2 more of my cord bracelets. I stacked it with more Cruciani bracelets, a yellow gold Cartier baby love bracelet a Tous gold & pearl bracelet and some Victorian wedding bangles and an Art Deco bracelet.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Changed my cord to purple for the winter


----------



## LizFromMaine

Tonimichelle said:


> View attachment 3521197
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Changed my cord to purple for the winter



I just love the ceramic with the white gold. Looks great on the purple cord [emoji1360]


----------



## Tonimichelle

LizFromMaine said:


> I just love the ceramic with the white gold. Looks great on the purple cord [emoji1360]


Thank you


----------



## XCCX

Silk cords bracelets..


----------



## Tonimichelle

xactreality said:


> Silk cords bracelets..
> 
> View attachment 3534919


Gorgeous collection


----------



## TazHawk

If I buy the trinity ring, can I ask the SA to make it into a bracelet for me?


----------



## LizFromMaine

TazHawk said:


> If I buy the trinity ring, can I ask the SA to make it into a bracelet for me?



I think the ring will be too big. But you never know unless you try it out. You may like it just fine. 
And about asking them, if you mean by making it into a cord bracelet I don't see why they wouldn't considering how much you just spent for the ring. They switch out the cords out for free when you purchase a cord bracelet so I can't see them not giving you one if you ask.


----------



## arnott

Thinking of getting one as my first Cartier!


----------



## winks

i got one for christmas from my boyfriend. going to change the silk cord this week, as he went with the standard black one


----------



## arnott

I want to get one and was thinking about wearing it 24/7 but then remembered that I put on lotion after every shower.    I'm thinking that would make the cord gross if I don't take it off, and it seems like a hassle to have to take it off every time as it doesn't seem easy to get back on and adjust to the right length.


----------



## Tonimichelle

arnott said:


> I want to get one and was thinking about wearing it 24/7 but then remembered that I put on lotion after every shower.    I'm thinking that would make the cord gross if I don't take it off, and it seems like a hassle to have to take it off every time as it doesn't seem easy to get back on and adjust to the right length.


It's not too difficult to get on and off although it does involve using teeth when I have done it! To be honest I just leave mine on. I have had it since last May and although I change cords whenever I am near a Cartier (my last one was Paris at the beginning of November and you can go to any boutique) I don't find leaving it on a problem. I have used hand cream, body lotion with tanning products, all sorts! I find the cord holds up very well. I currently have a fairly dark red/purple but had a lighter grey all last summer and black before that. None of them have ended up discoloured or dirty or sticky. If I'm using something that may stain it then I will try to avoid getting it on the cord where possible but it seems to get washed in the shower and so far has looked pretty much like new when changed


----------



## Storm Spirit

arnott said:


> I want to get one and was thinking about wearing it 24/7 but then remembered that I put on lotion after every shower.    I'm thinking that would make the cord gross if I don't take it off, and it seems like a hassle to have to take it off every time as it doesn't seem easy to get back on and adjust to the right length.



When you get used to it, it's not at all difficult to put on or remove. I like to wash mine in the shower when I wear it, and hang it on the radiator while I apply body lotion. My baby pink cord hasn't discoloured or frayed at all. When I last visited a Cartier boutique, I was given multiple cords to take away, so I now have fluorescent pink, fuchsia and lime green available whenever I fancy a change.


----------



## winks

i also leave it on 24/7


----------



## arnott

Tonimichelle said:


> It's not too difficult to get on and off although* it does involve using teeth* when I have done it! To be honest I just leave mine on. I have had it since last May and although I change cords whenever I am near a Cartier (my last one was Paris at the beginning of November and you can go to any boutique) I don't find leaving it on a problem. I have used hand cream, body lotion with tanning products, all sorts! I find the cord holds up very well. I currently have a fairly dark red/purple but had a lighter grey all last summer and black before that. None of them have ended up discoloured or dirty or sticky. If I'm using something that may stain it then I will try to avoid getting it on the cord where possible but it seems to get washed in the shower and so far has looked pretty much like new when changed



Yes I saw that on a youTube video and I so do not want to use my teeth to get it back on everyday!   lol

I'm just worried the lotion will stick to it and become gunky.    Imagine dried up lotion stuck to it!   I wash my hands after I put on body lotion, maybe I can wash the cord at the same time and it will be fine?


----------



## arnott

Do you guys wear it on your left or right hand?   And if the left, do you worry about it getting scratched rubbing against your watch if your watch is metal?


----------



## Makenna

I wear mine 24/7 as well and it holds up really well against lotion and doggie slobber.  I wash it in the shower everyday, and it dries real fast.  I wear mine on my left with my BB watch, no problems with scratching.


----------



## lovieluvslux

In looking at getting one soon.  The SA old me cords are free.


----------



## americanroyal89

Yup. I just got one on Thursday and the sales associate told me cord changes are free.


----------



## winks

love this 'cartier' red


----------



## BaltimoreJenny

Has anyone done this….take the piece off of the cord and put it on a chain for a necklace?  I'm wondering how that would look.  That would be a fun option.  If anyone has, please share you picture.  Have a great day!


----------



## TazHawk

BaltimoreJenny said:


> Has anyone done this….take the piece off of the cord and put it on a chain for a necklace?  I'm wondering how that would look.  That would be a fun option.  If anyone has, please share you picture.  Have a great day!


That's actually a really good idea! Does anyone do this?


----------



## TessaGH

can I get a new cord for my trinity bracelet if a friend comes get it with no bracelet since I don't live near any Cartier boutique? I am willing to pay for it


----------



## lvjunkyxo

TessaGH said:


> can I get a new cord for my trinity bracelet if a friend comes get it with no bracelet since I don't live near any Cartier boutique? I am willing to pay for it



I would call and ask if you know the sales associates sometimes they give you extra cords to take home so maybe you can special request one over the phone and let them know who is coming so they’re prepared and can accommodate or you can try eBay as well they sell silk cords too for our cartier corded bracelets


----------



## Perli

lvjunkyxo said:


> I would call and ask if you know the sales associates sometimes they give you extra cords to take home so maybe you can special request one over the phone and let them know who is coming so they’re prepared and can accommodate or you can try eBay as well they sell silk cords too for our cartier corded bracelets


I think to call is a very good idea! I have been given extra cords several times. I´m in Germany, fyi. Good luck!


----------



## TITI TATA

I'm thinking about getting this bracelet, how big are the rings? Like 1/2"?
Don't want it to be too small!


----------



## luvmy3girls

TITI TATA said:


> I'm thinking about getting this bracelet, how big are the rings? Like 1/2"?
> Don't want it to be too small!



They are at least an inch. 1-1.5 inches


----------



## TITI TATA

luvmy3girls said:


> They are at least an inch. 1-1.5 inches


Thanks for the info! You are referring to the rings on this bracelet, correct?


----------



## luvmy3girls

TITI TATA said:


> Thanks for the info! You are referring to the rings on this bracelet, correct?



Yes


----------



## Tonimichelle

TITI TATA said:


> I'm thinking about getting this bracelet, how big are the rings? Like 1/2"?
> Don't want it to be too small!


I have one and the ring are approx 1/2 inch across. I think there are some diamond versions that are larger.


----------



## TITI TATA

Tonimichelle said:


> I have one and the ring are approx 1/2 inch across. I think there are some diamond versions that are larger.


Thank you for reply!
Would you say the ring pendant is 1.1 to 1.2cm?


----------



## Tonimichelle

TITI TATA said:


> Thank you for reply!
> Would you say the ring pendant is 1.1 to 1.2cm?


Yes, approx 1.1cm


----------



## TessaGH

Hi everyone, I am wondering if anyone knows of a site where I can purchase the cartier silk cord replacement with shipping options to the EU?
On ebay itnonly ships across the US
Thanks


----------



## Tonimichelle

TessaGH said:


> Hi everyone, I am wondering if anyone knows of a site where I can purchase the cartier silk cord replacement with shipping options to the EU?
> On ebay itnonly ships across the US
> Thanks


In my experience every Cartier in Europe (that I’ve visited) has changed the cord free of charge. I’ve even managed to get them to give me an extra spare cord before! Could you not get to a Cartier boutique? They don’t ask for any proof of purchase and they’re generally quite lovely ​


----------



## TessaGH

Tonimichelle said:


> In my experience every Cartier in Europe (that I’ve visited) has changed the cord free of charge. I’ve even managed to get them to give me an extra spare cord before! Could you not get to a Cartier boutique? They don’t ask for any proof of purchase and they’re generally quite lovely ​


I unfortuantely don’t live near any cartier but if they don’t ask for proof of purchase maybe I can get a friend that lived near one to get it for me?


----------



## Tonimichelle

TessaGH said:


> I unfortuantely don’t live near any cartier but if they don’t ask for proof of purchase maybe I can get a friend that lived near one to get it for me?


I think they’ll need to have the little trinity ring with them, but I’ve only ever walked into a Cartier just wearing the bracelet and asked to have the cord changed. No problem at all!


----------



## sxca

Didn’t think I ever would get this particular bracelet, but I tried it on at the Ala Moana store this week and went back to pick it up yesterday. I actually like the size of the rings and was surprised by how well it complimented my wedding rings (just IMO, haha!)

Now I just have to figure out how to 1) Get extra cords sent to me and 2) Replace the cords. There is no Cartier where I live, so I’ll only ever be able to change the cord when I travel.

I love it so far! Thanks for letting me share!!


----------



## Perli

sxca said:


> Didn’t think I ever would get this particular bracelet, but I tried it on at the Ala Moana store this week and went back to pick it up yesterday. I actually like the size of the rings and was surprised by how well it complimented my wedding rings (just IMO, haha!)
> 
> Now I just have to figure out how to 1) Get extra cords sent to me and 2) Replace the cords. There is no Cartier where I live, so I’ll only ever be able to change the cord when I travel.
> 
> I love it so far! Thanks for letting me share!!


It looks so beautiful on you, enjoy!
The Trinity silk cord bracelet was my very first Cartier piece a few years ago, and I´m wearing it most of the time. I love its versatility and the cord changing option. I hope Cartier will send some cords to you. Do you have the little booklet which shows how to change the cord?


----------



## Kmazz39

sxca said:


> Didn’t think I ever would get this particular bracelet, but I tried it on at the Ala Moana store this week and went back to pick it up yesterday. I actually like the size of the rings and was surprised by how well it complimented my wedding rings (just IMO, haha!)
> 
> Now I just have to figure out how to 1) Get extra cords sent to me and 2) Replace the cords. There is no Cartier where I live, so I’ll only ever be able to change the cord when I travel.
> 
> I love it so far! Thanks for letting me share!!


Looks great on you! Your post has inspired me to get my Trinity cord bracelet on to stack with my two Love's.


----------



## simpleplan

I wear mine on average every other day. It does get wet when I wash my hands (VERY often) I take it off during showers. I get the chord changed once every two months, it’s complimentary at the Costa Mesa location. It was the deep red, now it’s an orange


----------



## Perli

simpleplan said:


> I wear mine on average every other day. It does get wet when I wash my hands (VERY often) I take it off during showers. I get the chord changed once every two months, it’s complimentary at the Costa Mesa location. It was the deep red, now it’s an orange
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4329373



The Hearts  bracelet looks so beautiful! Cartier doesn‘t make these anymore, right? If I may ask, when did you get yours?


----------



## Tonimichelle

simpleplan said:


> I wear mine on average every other day. It does get wet when I wash my hands (VERY often) I take it off during showers. I get the chord changed once every two months, it’s complimentary at the Costa Mesa location. It was the deep red, now it’s an orange
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4329373





Perli said:


> The Hearts  bracelet looks so beautiful! Cartier doesn‘t make these anymore, right? If I may ask, when did you get yours?


I’d like to know too, love this!


----------



## simpleplan

Perli said:


> The Hearts  bracelet looks so beautiful! Cartier doesn‘t make these anymore, right? If I may ask, when did you get yours?


Thank you! From TrueFacet.com


----------



## simpleplan

Tonimichelle said:


> I’d like to know too, love this!


Hi! It’s from TrueFacet.com


----------



## Bluepup18

Hi, how do you get replacement cords if you purchase online and don’t live near a boutique?


----------



## lvjunkyxo

Really love my cord bracelets just ordered the trinity white gold and black ceramic for my other wrist I highly recommend these! You can go anytime into the Cartier boutique and get your cords changed to any color and you can also tell them that you live far away and they usually are able to give you extra silk cords to take home with you. I’m sure if you call the Cartier online service they can accommodate and maybe send you some in the mail? Worth a try


----------



## missyb

I wear my love cord bracelet with my diamond love 24/7


----------



## Jill N

[emoji173]️


----------



## DiamondsForever

Hello ladies and gents, I was wondering if you can help advise. I'm new to Cartier. (Long time lurker in the forum admiring everyone's purchases!). I was looking at one of the cord bracelets as a "back to work" gift from me to me. Does the Trinity bracelet in white gold and black ceramic dull over time? Would I be better off looking at the love version? All my jewellery is platinum and white gold, not one for mixing metals


----------



## Tonimichelle

DiamondsForever said:


> Hello ladies and gents, I was wondering if you can help advise. I'm new to Cartier. (Long time lurker in the forum admiring everyone's purchases!). I was looking at one of the cord bracelets as a "back to work" gift from me to me. Does the Trinity bracelet in white gold and black ceramic dull over time? Would I be better off looking at the love version? All my jewellery is platinum and white gold, not one for mixing metals


I’ve had one on for approx 3 years and it looks pretty much the same as the day I bought it.


----------



## XCCX

Hi!

I am a fan of these and own 2 of them (trinity and limited white gold LOVE one)..

I was wondering if anyone has this version? Feedback? Photos?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## XCCX

XCCX said:


> Hi!
> 
> I am a fan of these and own 2 of them (trinity and limited white gold LOVE one)..
> 
> I was wondering if anyone has this version? Feedback? Photos?
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> View attachment 4537667



Got it! Posting it for reference..


----------



## XCCX

One more....


----------



## lvjunkyxo

XCCX said:


> One more....
> 
> View attachment 4539451


LOVE !!!


----------



## XCCX

lvjunkyxo said:


> LOVE !!!



Thank you!


----------



## boeyshona

Guess which one came home with me? Lol I had a hard time thinking of which colour cord to go for


----------



## lvjunkyxo

boeyshona said:


> Guess which one came home with me? Lol I had a hard time thinking of which colour cord to go for
> 
> View attachment 4543666


Both looked great!!!!! can’t wait to see which one you chose!


----------



## boeyshona

lvjunkyxo said:


> Both looked great!!!!! can’t wait to see which one you chose!



Lol to be honest the selection isn't that appealing, I felt like I was in a market instead of a luxury store I went with the trinity one cuz it matches the love sm bracelet better


----------



## lvjunkyxo

boeyshona said:


> Lol to be honest the selection isn't that appealing, I felt like I was in a market instead of a luxury store I went with the trinity one cuz it matches the love sm bracelet better
> 
> View attachment 4543675


I’ve never seen the cords like that they usually present you with this to choose from ... that’s disappointing


----------



## boeyshona

lvjunkyxo said:


> I’ve never seen the cords like that they usually present you with this to choose from ... that’s disappointing



Yeah oh well! Hopefully the next round I'll check out a different boutique.. also I didn't have that extensive colours to choose from.

I just sent an email feedback to Cartier about it


----------



## girliegirl

I was In Florence this spring and they showed the cord the same way to me...on spools.


----------



## boeyshona

I ended up choosing the dark grey cord! Love it - it's so neutral! I really love the idea of being able to change the cords whenever I want hehe


----------



## Violet Bleu

boeyshona said:


> I ended up choosing the dark grey cord! Love it - it's so neutral! I really love the idea of being able to change the cords whenever I want hehe
> View attachment 4548899


Oh! I’ve never tried the grey cord! I might have to change mine from pink haha.


----------



## boeyshona

Violet Bleu said:


> Oh! I’ve never tried the grey cord! I might have to change mine from pink haha.



Haha I'm alrdy thinking of my next cord colour


----------



## boeyshona

boeyshona said:


> Haha I'm alrdy thinking of my next cord colour



Hehe just got my cord changed over the weekend to this beautiful classic burgurdy. Not too early for Christmas colours LOL


----------



## bagdivaqueenb

Hi everyone,

I finally bought the Trinity Cord Bracelet and I love it!  The Service at the Cartier Boutique @ Boca Town Center mall is excellent .


----------



## _Cina

So so beautiful! I particularly love the Cartier cord bracelets in red. I have been trying to find the Charity Love Bracelet in gold on the European reseller market for so long, but no success...


----------



## Brennamom

XCCX said:


> Got it! Posting it for reference..
> 
> View attachment 4539433
> View attachment 4539434


That is awesome! Was it called something specific? Thank you!


----------



## XCCX

Brennamom said:


> That is awesome! Was it called something specific? Thank you!


Thank you!

its not available anymore bu i think it was called love bracelet on the website and commonly referred to by “baby love” cord bracelet..


----------



## Brennamom

XCCX said:


> Thank you!
> 
> its not available anymore bu i think it was called love bracelet on the website and commonly referred to by “baby love” cord bracelet..


Thank you!!


----------



## Psixichka

Can someone link me to a video how to change trinity cord yourself please. I have a few cords sent by Cartier but can't figure out how to change em. Thank you!


----------



## marushka

Hello, 
would anyone fill me in about how is it now with exchanging the silk cords of the trinity bracelets? 
How often I can do that? Shall I pay for it or is it free? 

I am going to buy the bracelet soon, but I am curious now. 
Thank you.


----------



## Mmeowcollins

marushka said:


> Hello,
> would anyone fill me in about how is it now with exchanging the silk cords of the trinity bracelets?
> How often I can do that? Shall I pay for it or is it free?
> 
> I am going to buy the bracelet soon, but I am curious now.
> Thank you.




You just tell them you want to switch the cord and they'll ask what color you want.  They usually show you what they have available.  It's free and you can do it as often as you want.

Just an FYI though (which you may not care about)...I don't think the cords are silk or satin as is often stated.  I'm pretty sure they are cotton.  Cartier's website says replacing cotton cords is complimentary, making no mention of silk/satin, so I assume they are indeed cotton.



			All Jewelry Services


----------



## marushka

Mmeowcollins said:


> You just tell them you want to switch the cord and they'll ask what color you want.  They usually show you what they have available.  It's free and you can do it as often as you want.
> 
> Just an FYI though (which you may not care about)...I don't think the cords are silk or satin as is often stated.  I'm pretty sure they are cotton.  Cartier's website says replacing cotton cords is complimentary, making no mention of silk/satin, so I assume they are indeed cotton.
> 
> 
> 
> All Jewelry Services




Thank you for your help. 
I thought they are silk/satin not cotton, but the fabric is still nice to see/touch so either way its fine. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Chaton

marushka said:


> Thank you for your help.
> I thought they are silk/satin not cotton, but the fabric is still nice to see/touch so either way its fine.
> 
> Thanks again.



I just ordered the Trinity Cord Bracelet today, and when I inquired about the cords being cotton instead of silk, this particular SA told me that they are indeed silk.  Hopefully, this info is correct, and I would think that it is as he seems really knowledgeable.

I also requested that they place one of the darker colors such as the wine/burgundy or plum colors on it when it arrives along with the booklet, which he stated they stopped including when they updated the red box for this piece, but he would send me a virtual copy via email.  

As for extra cords, he will try to get some sent as well but stated that they are also hard to come by due to some store closures overseas due to the pandemic, which has affected their supply chain.  Fingers-crossed.


----------



## XCCX

Chaton said:


> I just ordered the Trinity Cord Bracelet today, and when I inquired about the cords being cotton instead of silk, this particular SA told me that they are indeed silk.  Hopefully, this info is correct, and I would think that it is as he seems really knowledgeable.


You pulled the trigger! Congratulations! I truly hope you love it


----------



## Chaton

XCCX said:


> You pulled the trigger! Congratulations! I truly hope you love it



It's so inexpensive and a fun, casual piece!  Surprisingly, so many people here also pair it with the small Love!  I had to find a companion for it so I would wear it again.  I am looking forward to receiving it!


----------



## Chaton

Well, it arrived in 1 day after placing the order from a SA from a nearby boutique, and they are back to gift wrapping! 

No cords included as requested , but they did place the wine/burgundy silk cord on for me as I requested! 

It’s cute and fun, and I am enjoying it with my small Love (again)!


----------



## mtkarenp

Chaton said:


> Well, it arrived in 1 day after placing the order from a SA from a nearby boutique, and they are back to gift wrapping!
> 
> No cords include as requested , but they did place the wine/burgundy silk cord for me as I requested!
> 
> It’s cute and fun, and I am enjoying it with my small Love!
> 
> View attachment 4986447
> View attachment 4986448
> View attachment 4986449



Beautiful!!  You'll love it!  I've had mine almost 5 years and the same cord.  I never take it off.  I shower in it, hot tub, swim, etc...  It was well worth that price.  One of Cartier's hidden bargains for sure.


----------



## Chaton

mtkarenp said:


> Beautiful!!  You'll love it!  I've had mine almost 5 years and the same cord.  I never take it off.  I shower in it, hot tub, swim, etc...  It was well worth that price.  One of Cartier's hidden bargains for sure.



The same cord lasted 5 years??  Wow!  Initially, it was hard to get on, and I debated if it was even worth it, but once I got it on, adjusting the cord to make it bigger/smaller is just GENIUS!!

It certainly is Cartier's hidden gem!  My husband's reaction: Can you buy lots more cheap stuff like this there??


----------



## mtkarenp

Chaton said:


> The same cord lasted 5 years??  Wow!  Initially, it was hard to get on, and I debated if it was even worth it, but once I got it on, adjusting the cord to make it bigger/smaller is just GENIUS!!
> 
> It certainly is Cartier's hidden gem!  My husband's reaction: Can you buy lots more cheap stuff like this there??


Seriously, I don’t take it off.  Will be 5 years in June.  I love your thin Love bracelet!!   We are going to Hawaii next week and I have an appt at the Honolulu boutique to pick out mine.  I asked to see the classic and the thin but I’m leaning towards the thin since I have scrawny wrists.  Yours look amazing together!!


----------



## Chaton

mtkarenp said:


> Seriously, I don’t take it off.  Will be 5 years in June.  I love your thin Love bracelet!!   We are going to Hawaii next week and I have an appt at the Honolulu boutique to pick out mine.  I asked to see the classic and the thin but I’m leaning towards the thin since I have scrawny wrists.  Yours look amazing together!!



Oh yes, it’s you - I commented on your thread.

Thank you, and definitely try on both the classic and small Love.  I’m glad I considered and decided to purchase the Trinity Silk Cord bracelet to go with my small Love because I really like the look of these small items together.  However, overall, I prefer and love the classic over the small Love.


----------



## mtkarenp

Chaton said:


> Oh yes, it’s you - I commented on your thread.
> 
> Thank you, and definitely try on both the classic and small Love.  I’m glad I considered and decided to purchase the Trinity Silk Cord bracelet to go with my small Love because I really like the look of these small items together.  However, overall, I prefer and love the classic over the small Love.


I’ll know once I try them on.  I certainly don’t want to settle.  Six more days!!


----------



## marushka

Chaton said:


> It's so inexpensive and a fun, casual piece!  Surprisingly, so many people here also pair it with the small Love!  I had to find a companion for it so I would wear it again.  I am looking forward to receiving it!


Beautiful!! Enjoy!


----------



## marushka

mtkarenp said:


> Beautiful!!  You'll love it!  I've had mine almost 5 years and the same cord.  I never take it off.  I shower in it, hot tub, swim, etc...  It was well worth that price.  One of Cartier's hidden bargains for sure.


Thank you, I was wondering if I should take it off for showers, swimming etc.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

mtkarenp said:


> Beautiful!!  You'll love it!  I've had mine almost 5 years and the same cord.  I never take it off.  I shower in it, hot tub, swim, etc...  It was well worth that price.  One of Cartier's hidden bargains for sure.


I do the same!! and Looks good as new ! I think I have had mine about 5 years too and I have never changed the cord either and there is no sign of wear n' tear or fraying of the cord .


----------



## #greenleaves

I ordered mine online as it wasn't avail in the stores. Read the reviews before and knew its gonna be small and insignificant in weight so I was able to adjust my expectation accdg...still when I first saw it, thot it was incredibly tiny but when I put it on eventually (and oh boy.....such a tug of war, dont know how some of you can put it on without using teeth, its so stiff), I love it so much! The color play btw the WG, YG and RG is just beautiful. Read that each color of the trinity represents love, friendship and fidelity or it cld be personalised to represent any subject of interest. I like how the interwined rings moves around quite abit so its not like the same color stays on top, its very much like life, from time to time, our priorities change to meet current needs. Smth I find incredibly meaningful. I've been wearing mine 24/7, partly bcos its so hard to get it back on, but also bcos the cord bracelet dries up very quickly so its no hassle. I've been toying with the idea of getting another trinity piece since, like the SM ring or the juste un clou ring which I've every intention to purchase originally.


----------



## #greenleaves

XCCX said:


> Got it! Posting it for reference..
> 
> View attachment 4539433
> View attachment 4539434



Such a gorgeous piece!


----------



## XCCX

#greenleaves said:


> Such a gorgeous piece!


If absolutely love it! Now looking for the white gold version lol


----------



## #greenleaves

XCCX said:


> If absolutely love it! Now looking for the white gold version lol


Best of luck haha! #happilyaddictedtocartier


----------



## XCCX

#greenleaves said:


> Best of luck haha! #happilyaddictedtocartier


Thank you


----------



## MaggyH

How are you guys getting on with your cord trinity bracelets please? I am thinking of getting one on Sunday, so trying to justify it


----------



## Cat Fondler

MaggyH said:


> How are you guys getting on with your cord trinity bracelets please? I am thinking of getting one on Sunday, so trying to justify it


Love mine and I don’t think you can go wrong. I have 2—the standard issue black because I wear a lot of black and white, and then a second one is for changing out colors for fun. Currently it’s rusty-brown which complements my yellow gold loves, but it also looks great on its own or with the black one. The cord is very durable and goes through showering and every day wear with no problems. I like to change things up so I’ll wear them for about a week at a time. It’s a fun and inexpensive piece (compared to other Cartier pieces!) and complements loves, JUC and others very well, I feel, and adds a bit of casualness. Let us know! I love to see the cord colors that others choose. BTW, putting it on takes just a bit of practice and new cords will soften and it becomes easier—several people have posted their frustrations about that.


----------



## SmokieDragon

I got mine 3 weeks ago and haven't taken it off since because I love it! I had to get my hubby to tighten it the first time I put it on but subsequently, I've been able to adjust it on my own as the cord has softened. I just love how I can rearrange the order of the rings too. Currently, the WG one is in front with the RG behind it. It's such a great piece. I don't think I'll ever take it off except to change the cord


----------



## SmokieDragon

Here’s a picture of mine


----------



## MaggyH

Cat Fondler said:


> Love mine and I don’t think you can go wrong. I have 2—the standard issue black because I wear a lot of black and white, and then a second one is for changing out colors for fun. Currently it’s rusty-brown which complements my yellow gold loves, but it also looks great on its own or with the black one. The cord is very durable and goes through showering and every day wear with no problems. I like to change things up so I’ll wear them for about a week at a time. It’s a fun and inexpensive piece (compared to other Cartier pieces!) and complements loves, JUC and others very well, I feel, and adds a bit of casualness. Let us know! I love to see the cord colors that others choose. BTW, putting it on takes just a bit of practice and new cords will soften and it becomes easier—several people have posted their frustrations about that.





SmokieDragon said:


> I got mine 3 weeks ago and haven't taken it off since because I love it! I had to get my hubby to tighten it the first time I put it on but subsequently, I've been able to adjust it on my own as the cord has softened. I just love how I can rearrange the order of the rings too. Currently, the WG one is in front with the RG behind it. It's such a great piece. I don't think I'll ever take it off except to change the cord


 Thank you so much for your advice! I have a YG Love with a YG diamond eternity ring and a YG thin Love wedding band on my right hand and Tiffany platinum e-ring and wedding ring set plus a WG classic Love ring on my left hand, so was looking for something to either stack with my love bracelet, or wear with my watch on my left wrist.
I cannot decide what colour of cord to take, I would like a bright blue one to go with my watch or a gold one to go with the Love. What do you guys think?


----------



## SmokieDragon

MaggyH said:


> Thank you so much for your advice! I have a YG Love with a YG diamond eternity ring and a YG thin Love wedding band on my right hand and Tiffany platinum e-ring and wedding ring set plus a WG classic Love ring on my left hand, so was looking for something to either stack with my love bracelet, or wear with my watch on my left wrist.
> I cannot decide what colour of cord to take, I would like a bright blue one to go with my watch or a gold one to go with the Love. What do you guys think?



I was given 4 spare cords with mine - black, yellow, pink and red. I think I can tie the knots but I don't know how to finish off the ends since I bought it online haha (I am thinking something needs to be done for the ends or they might start fraying...?). That being said, I think you should go with the colour you think you will get more use from. I think it sounds like the yellow one will go more with your day-to-day jewellery. I think if they can show you how to finish off the ends, you could then take home the blue one too as a spare.


----------



## MaggyH

SmokieDragon said:


> I was given 4 spare cords with mine - black, yellow, pink and red. I think I can tie the knots but I don't know how to finish off the ends since I bought it online haha (I am thinking something needs to be done for the ends or they might start fraying...?). That being said, I think you should go with the colour you think you will get more use from. I think it sounds like the yellow one will go more with your day-to-day jewellery. I think if they can show you how to finish off the ends, you could then take home the blue one too as a spare.


Yes, that’s a great idea. I am going to try and score it at the CDG airport duty free, I hope they will have one in stock plus a variety of cords to choose from. I will be able to change the cord at my local Cartier store, but I’m impatient and would like to have the colour I want


----------



## Tonimichelle

MaggyH said:


> How are you guys getting on with your cord trinity bracelets please? I am thinking of getting one on Sunday, so trying to justify it


I’ve been wearing mine for over 5 years now. I last changed the cord to a mid grey colour just over two years ago. I previously changed every six months to a year I think, but then with COVID there were less opportunities. Never regretted the purchase for a second!


----------



## Cat Fondler

MaggyH said:


> Yes, that’s a great idea. I am going to try and score it at the CDG airport duty free, I hope they will have one in stock plus a variety of cords to choose from. I will be able to change the cord at my local Cartier store, but I’m impatient and would like to have the colour I want


I went into the boutique thinking I wanted a gold colored cord but the SA pointed out that it all would blend with my YG loves. Hadn’t thought about that and I thought it was a good point, but I don’t think a bad look, just more subtle. I liked white or light grey and he said he’s seen those show wear and tear more (dirt staining, I’m guessing), but I wonder if wearing those colors regularly while showering would prevent that. Maybe someone could weigh in.
You are lucky to have a Cartier store near you to change it when you like. I can only do that once a year if I’m lucky, so I was thoughtful about my color choice.


----------



## Cat Fondler

SmokieDragon said:


> I was given 4 spare cords with mine - black, yellow, pink and red. I think I can tie the knots but I don't know how to finish off the ends since I bought it online haha (I am thinking something needs to be done for the ends or they might start fraying...?). That being said, I think you should go with the colour you think you will get more use from. I think it sounds like the yellow one will go more with your day-to-day jewellery. I think if they can show you how to finish off the ends, you could then take home the blue one too as a spare.


Looking closely at the ends on mine, they appear to be burned or melted to seal them but have no idea how it was done.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Pretty sure they melt them with a lighter!


----------



## Cat Fondler

MaggyH said:


> Thank you so much for your advice! I have a YG Love with a YG diamond eternity ring and a YG thin Love wedding band on my right hand and Tiffany platinum e-ring and wedding ring set plus a WG classic Love ring on my left hand, so was looking for something to either stack with my love bracelet, or wear with my watch on my left wrist.
> I cannot decide what colour of cord to take, I would like a bright blue one to go with my watch or a gold one to go with the Love. What do you guys think?


Blue would be beautiful and would look great on either wrist.


----------



## Louboutin329

SmokieDragon said:


> I was given 4 spare cords with mine - black, yellow, pink and red. I think I can tie the knots but I don't know how to finish off the ends since I bought it online haha (I am thinking something needs to be done for the ends or they might start fraying...?). That being said, I think you should go with the colour you think you will get more use from. I think it sounds like the yellow one will go more with your day-to-day jewellery. I think if they can show you how to finish off the ends, you could then take home the blue one too as a spare.


you just need to use a lighter to "melt" the ends! Super easy


----------



## MaggyH

I will definitely pay a close attention when the SA does the ends and will report back! 
It’s a very valid point about the light colours getting dirty, I will have to enquire at the store about that. I still think I will take the blue and perhaps they will give me some other colours to switch?
I wonder if the bracelet still comes in the little pouch and a flimsy box, or are they pack it in the nice box nowadays?


----------



## MaggyH

Could you please show me how you style your trinity cord please?


----------



## XCCX

I have 6 different ones and I love them all so much  







MaggyH said:


> Could you please show me how you style your trinity cord please?


----------



## MaggyH

XCCX said:


> I have 6 different ones and I love them all so much
> 
> View attachment 5176994
> View attachment 5176995
> View attachment 5176996


Oh my goodness, I love your collection! I also love how the gold cord looks like with your Loves! What do you wear on your other wrist?


----------



## Cat Fondler

MaggyH said:


> I will definitely pay a close attention when the SA does the ends and will report back!
> It’s a very valid point about the light colours getting dirty, I will have to enquire at the store about that. I still think I will take the blue and perhaps they will give me some other colours to switch?
> I wonder if the bracelet still comes in the little pouch and a flimsy box, or are they pack it in the nice box nowadays?


I bought my second one about 2 months ago and it came in a nice box just like my other pieces did.


----------



## Cat Fondler

XCCX said:


> I have 6 different ones and I love them all so much
> 
> View attachment 5176994
> View attachment 5176995
> View attachment 5176996


Wow—beautiful! This makes me want another one!


----------



## XCCX

Cat Fondler said:


> Wow—beautiful! This makes me want another one!


My pleasure


----------



## XCCX

MaggyH said:


> Oh my goodness, I love your collection! I also love how the gold cord looks like with your Loves! What do you wear on your other wrist?


Thank you so much!
I wear my Rolex only..

Found more.. I want to change one of them to a light pink color next..


----------



## TC1

MaggyH said:


> Could you please show me how you style your trinity cord please?



I have two, I haven't taken them off in a few years.


----------



## Destiny757

MaggyH said:


> Thank you so much for your advice! I have a YG Love with a YG diamond eternity ring and a YG thin Love wedding band on my right hand and Tiffany platinum e-ring and wedding ring set plus a WG classic Love ring on my left hand, so was looking for something to either stack with my love bracelet, or wear with my watch on my left wrist.
> I cannot decide what colour of cord to take, I would like a bright blue one to go with my watch or a gold one to go with the Love. What do you guys think?



I love my cord bracelet and only take it off for cord changes.  I currently have the light blue but have also had the gold, dark blue, and black.  Here is the light blue I have had since June and also the darker blue and gold.


----------



## MaggyH

Destiny757 said:


> I love my cord bracelet and only take it off for cord changes.  I currently have the light blue but have also had the gold, dark blue, and black.  Here is the light blue I have had since June and also the darker blue and gold.


Thank you! Those are totally my colours, love all 3! I really like how the gold one blends in with YG, but blue is my fav colour and that dark blue would go perfectly with my watch!


----------



## Destiny757

MaggyH said:


> Thank you! Those are totally my colours, love all 3! I really like how the gold one blends in with YG, but blue is my fav colour and that dark blue would go perfectly with my watch!



You really can’t go wrong with any of the cord colors.  There were a ton of other blues as well so there’s plenty to choose from.


----------



## Julezah

Destiny757 said:


> I love my cord bracelet and only take it off for cord changes.  I currently have the light blue but have also had the gold, dark blue, and black.  Here is the light blue I have had since June and also the darker blue and gold.


I love this look!  How do the bracelets lay together during the day? Do they tangle much?


----------



## Destiny757

Julezah said:


> I love this look!  How do the bracelets lay together during the day? Do they tangle much?



Thanks!  They pretty much lay just like this.  The VCA and trinity cod don’t move but sometimes the love will cross over them closer to my wrist since it is a looser fit for my arm size and shape.  Most of the time I just push it up enough so it stays in place. I keep the cord bracelet tight so it helps the love stay put.  

Here is my arm facing down so you see how they everything stays in place.


----------



## Julezah

Destiny757 said:


> Thanks!  They pretty much lay just like this.  The VCA and trinity cod don’t move but sometimes the love will cross over them closer to my wrist since it is a looser fit for my arm size and shape.  Most of the time I just push it up enough so it stays in place. I keep the cord bracelet tight so it helps the love stay put.
> 
> Here is my arm facing down so you see how they everything stays in place.
> 
> View attachment 5177204


Thanks—that’s perfect! I really love the look.


----------



## SmokieDragon

MaggyH said:


> I wonder if the bracelet still comes in the little pouch and a flimsy box, or are they pack it in the nice box nowadays?



Mine came in a nice box too


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cat Fondler said:


> Wow—beautiful! This makes me want another one!



You took the words right out of my mouth


----------



## SmokieDragon

Here are pictures of my spare cords and bracelet in the box that the SA took for me before delivery. Looks like what I thought was yellow is actually gold coloured hehe


----------



## mi.kay

XCCX said:


> Thank you so much!
> I wear my Rolex only..
> 
> Found more.. I want to change one of them to a light pink color next..
> 
> 
> View attachment 5177027



Hi XCCX! 
As a dentist, do you remove all your jewelry when you are working? Or do you keep some of your jewelry on, if yes which ones?


----------



## XCCX

mi.kay said:


> Hi XCCX!
> As a dentist, do you remove all your jewelry when you are working? Or do you keep some of your jewelry on, if yes which ones?


Hi! I don’t really remove them but I always wear a thick isolating gown when I’m working which has a secure elastic band around the wrist


----------



## XCCX

SmokieDragon said:


> Here are pictures of my spare cords and bracelet in the box that the SA took for me before delivery. Looks like what I thought was yellow is actually gold coloured hehe
> View attachment 5177432
> View attachment 5177433


You got the best colors there!!! I’ve been looking for burgundy for the longest time!


----------



## MaggyH

Thank you so much for your help everybody! I’ve just called Paris airport and reserved one for tomorrow  I’m flying to the U.S. so will be happy to buy it duty free


----------



## SmokieDragon

XCCX said:


> You got the best colors there!!! I’ve been looking for burgundy for the longest time!



Thanks for letting me know! I truly had no idea.  

I really love the look of your golden Love Silk Cord bracelet - don't think they sell that combination of rings anymore as it looks like the only Love Silk Cord bracelet is the one with white gold and ceramic ie no more YG


----------



## MaggyH

FYI the trinity bracelet on a cord costs €505 at the CDG airport store. I did not buy it, it looked really tiny on my wrist and I’ve decided to put the money towards a JUC bracelet.


----------



## SmokieDragon

MaggyH said:


> FYI the trinity bracelet on a cord costs €505 at the CDG airport store. I did not buy it, it looked really tiny on my wrist and I’ve decided to put the money towards a JUC bracelet.



Well at least you got to try it out and also admire some eye candy at the boutique! Have a safe and enjoyable trip!


----------



## lvjunkyxo

Absolutely LOVE the Cartier cord bracelets I’ve had mine for YEARS I wear them every single day highly recommend like all their jewelry


----------



## Cat Fondler

lvjunkyxo said:


> Absolutely LOVE the Cartier cord bracelets I’ve had mine for YEARS I wear them every single day highly recommend like all their jewelry


Wow!


----------



## PurseHappiness

I have an appointment on Saturday for my first cord change! I'm very excited!! This bracelet is so cute and very comfortable! I haven't taken it off since I received it in July


----------



## lululemonsforme

Has anyone experienced any discoloring of the cord? I use benzoyl peroxide face wash and I am scared that daily wear will damage it


----------



## Prada Prince

lululemonsforme said:


> Has anyone experienced any discoloring of the cord? I use benzoyl peroxide face wash and I am scared that daily wear will damage it


The Cartier boutiques will replace your cords any time you want. I often change the cord on mine whenever I want a different colour to suit my mood.


----------



## PurseHappiness

Switched my cord from the black cord to Cartier red and I love it! It took only a few minutes to have it changed out. Love the Aventura location!


----------



## hers4eva

Prada Prince said:


> The Cartier boutiques will replace your cords any time you want. I often change the cord on mine whenever I want a different colour to suit my mood.




How much is it to replace a cord?
thank you


----------



## scheurin

I think it's for free. My believe is that this bracelet is some sort of entry into Carrier's world and they want you to come back often to dig you deeper into their offerings


----------



## Prada Prince

hers4eva said:


> How much is it to replace a cord?
> thank you


It's free.


----------



## Brennamom

lululemonsforme said:


> Has anyone experienced any discoloring of the cord? I use benzoyl peroxide face wash and I am scared that daily wear will damage it


It might bleach it if it gets on the cord...


----------



## axlm

Received my Trinity cord today  love it so much. Only problem is, it is quite hard to put on and take off, I had planned to take it off to shower etc. because I don't live in the same country as a Cartier, it will be hard for me to replace the cord. Oh well perhaps they will send me some spares.

Also a question, do those who have this bracelet find that the rings scratch your watch? I have so far worn my tank alone so as to not scratch the case.


----------



## axlm

Another pic in better lighting


----------



## Cat Fondler

axlm said:


> View attachment 5206305
> 
> 
> Received my Trinity cord today  love it so much. Only problem is, it is quite hard to put on and take off, I had planned to take it off to shower etc. because I don't live in the same country as a Cartier, it will be hard for me to replace the cord. Oh well perhaps they will send me some spares.
> 
> Also a question, do those who have this bracelet find that the rings scratch your watch? I have so far worn my tank alone so as to not scratch the case.


Nice! The cord will soften and taking it on and off will become easier. However, showering with it won’t harm it at all and will keep it cleaner . It’s very durable. Can’t speak to the watch scratching.


----------



## axlm

Cat Fondler said:


> Nice! The cord will soften and taking it on and off will become easier. However, showering with it won’t harm it at all and will keep it cleaner . It’s very durable. Can’t speak to the watch scratching.



Thank you for your reply! I might just keep it on for a while. The cord fabric is very tightly woven so I don't imagine that it would fray easily


----------



## Swtshan7

I wear mine 24/7with no issues, in July I switched cords at a Vegas boutique. I will switch to a darker color soon.


----------



## axlm

Swtshan7 said:


> I wear mine 24/7with no issues, in July I switched cords at a Vegas boutique. I will switch to a darker color soon.



Looks so nice with the Love and JUC ring!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Sharing a couple of pictures of my Trinity Silk Cord Bracelet before and after a cord change


----------



## Perli

Had mine changed to this fall colour 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
this week.


----------

